# Vette wheels



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

hey guys, short on internet time in afghan, anyone have pictures of GTOs w/ the newer z06 wheels(wider spaced spokes) or the new grand sport wheels???

looking to replace my 17 stockers
thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a company that makes replica's with the correct offsets, but I didn't see pics of them on our car itself.


----------

